# valuation of Kerry Coop shares for inheritance tax purposes



## Milo67 (21 Mar 2018)

How are Kerry Coop shares valued for inheritance tax purposes. Are they valued at a nominal rate of €1.25 per share. This valuation was accepted by the Revenue in the past but am not sure if it is still acceptable. Thanks


----------



## mf1 (21 Mar 2018)

If they were sold, how much would they sell for? 

That will be the valuation.

mf


----------



## T McGibney (21 Mar 2018)

The market value of any publicly quoted share on any given valuation date is easily ascertainable. The nominal rate of that share is totally irrelevant.


----------



## torblednam (21 Mar 2018)

T McGibney said:


> The market value of any publicly quoted share on any given valuation date is easily ascertainable. The nominal rate of that share is totally irrelevant.



I think the Co-op shares are traded in a grey market though, so not as straightforward as a quoted share? (but needless to say their value is far in excess of par, as the co-op owns X% of the plc...)


----------



## Easeler (21 Mar 2018)

Try the farming forum on boards.ie those co op shares were a hot topic on there for a while.


----------



## major (22 Mar 2018)

My farm accountant  was saying that revenue were valuing them at €200 per coop share  and that was about 2 years ago so he might have been in the process of preparing  some kind of valuation for another client


----------



## john luc (24 Jun 2018)

the value of co op shares are 6.12 times the plc shares so as the plc price is about 90 at the moment would put the co op share price about 550.


----------

